

Spotify CTO Is Leaving, Door Won’t Hit Him On The Way Out - enra
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2009/10/27/spotify-cto-is-leaving-door-wont-hit-him-on-the-way-out/

======
trevelyan
more likely he got screwed over and left.

~~~
borism
what makes you think so?

~~~
st3fan
Because you don't leave a company that is potentially going to hit it in very
huge way in the nearby future. If you were CTO, wouldn't you want to be part
of that?

~~~
borism
Are you assuming that Spotify is "going to hit it in very huge way in the
nearby future" or that CTO knew that it won't happen or what?

------
barredo
Idea: What if Spotify drop free access to its catalog/app after a 30-day-trial
and start charging 5€/month (instead of 10€) for premium access?

~~~
xal
Just curious, is this sarcastic or do you really believe that this is an idea
that hasn't occurred to them?

~~~
barredo
It hasn't ocurred to me. That's enough. Of course they've got this idea, and a
thousand others. I was just making a comment to see if the idea was silly or
not

------
the_real_r2d2
Well, may be a lot of people that currently uses if because it is free would
stop using it.

